# Seaford Head G.C - Sussex



## Oddsocks (Jun 20, 2012)

After hearing good things about this place from a mixture of people from all abilities, myself and a friend chose to play here Saturday just gone. Seaford Head GC is a traditional and mature course which dates back to 1887, located on the cliffs of Seaford itself its known for being punishing in the wind, and given recent weather we knew we was in for an interesting round.

On arrival the pro although we had no time booked, was very accommodating and gave us a selection of tee times all within 45 minutes so a massive thumbs up here. While we were waiting for our tee time, we opted to grab a bite to eat from the club house which was very good value for money compared to what Iâ€™m used to from local courses. Good quality food at decent prices seems a very rare thing nowadays, and with a breakfast starting from as little at Â£3.95 I can imagine the kitchen does a great trade.

So onto the course, the first hole seemed a little featureless from the tee, but this is deceiving.  A blind tee shot to a fairway that slopes right to left could be quite tricky to hit in baked conditions, and if you go too long everything slopes to a nice deep natural hole full of shrubs and so on so could be very punishing. This hole plays short in general as you play with a tail wind coming straight in off the sea so itâ€™s a nice gentle warmer.  What is quite apparent after only a few holes is that every hole is unique.  None of them are flat as such, and your either playing from elevated tees or too elevated greens or on the rare occasion where the hole is flat, there will be a few undulations that wouldnâ€™t be out of place on a full on links course to make playing for position a good idea. 

The front 9 holes are interesting, with a nice mixture holes that are not to punishing and that are slightly protected from the wind, but as you get further into the course you start to increase in height before finally playing along the top of the cliffs.  I like this approach as it enables you to adjust to the wind before really getting a battering by it when you get to the top end of the course.  The par 3â€™s were a nice mix, nothing long but all were really effected by wind or elevation changes.  A prime example is a par 3 at 101 yards long. You play to an elevated green that makes the hole play at least a club if not two longer, then factor in a strong right to left wind and it makes club selection very difficult.

The course condition was impeccable.  Recent rain saw lush tee boxes that were broken tee free so it shows both members and staff take pride in the course, fairways were carpet like and greens although slightly long were very true.

I would go as far to say that this course is one of the most unique that that have played, and comes with some of the friendliest staff that I have met, even the barman took time to ask how we found the course and how we scored in what was blustery conditions, you get a very homely feeling from the staff and club.  

In summary, I love it, great value for money with friendly helpfull staff, very picturess views and I canâ€™t wait to get back there.  If you are in the area it would be well worth a visit.

A massive thumbs up:thup::thup::thup::thup::thup::thup::thup::thup::thup:


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 20, 2012)

opening drive down the 1st







approach to the 1st







View from the side of the 4th green/5th tee







View from behind 5th tee, a nice downhill par 5 with big crosswinds from the left.







View from the 8th elevated tee, a fairway full of undulations with 2 steps up to a small green, a nice frive down here with a tail wind makes tge approach easier... well a bit easier.







View from the 9th tee, back across the 8th green showing the steps and the 6th green







12th par 3, (i think) only 101 yards up a very steep incline, the most tiering hole on the course







View back from the 12th tee overlooking the bay.







The signature 18th, playing from a huge ledge on the top of the cliffs, this par 5 is the ultimate finishing hole.


----------



## JustOne (Jun 21, 2012)

Brings back memories. Tee shot on 18 is fun, I've heard rumour of several holes in one on that par5... not many of those to the dozen!

In discussion we once came up with a name for a hole-in-one on a par 5...


... an aardvark! 



Wife: How did you get on dear?
Hubby: I only went and aardvark'ed the 18th!!!
Wife: Well done dear.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 21, 2012)

Used to play Seaford Head a lot when we first started as it was cheap, cheap cheap! Haven't played there for a good few years. Good write up. 
If I'm heading that way nowadays I tend to play Seaford GC (Blatchington). A bit more expensive to get on, but a better course. That's not to say Seaford Head is bad, just that my expectations have gone up a little


----------



## richart (Jun 21, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Used to play Seaford Head a lot when we first started as it was cheap, cheap cheap! Haven't played there for a good few years. Good write up. 
If I'm heading that way nowadays I tend to play Seaford GC (Blatchington). A bit more expensive to get on, but a better course. That's not to say Seaford Head is bad, just that my expectations have gone up a little
		
Click to expand...

Snob.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 28, 2012)

easy rich, he shot 36 points today, would have scored more but james bored him with ball flight laws and he fell asleep on 18th.

on a serious note, no the weather is turning im heading back coastal bound, wanna play this place again without the hurricane winds like last time...


----------



## chrisd (Jun 28, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			even the barman took time to ask how we found the course
		
Click to expand...

To be fair Baz he just knew about your wayward sense of direction!


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 28, 2012)

Your be pleased to know while playing with Scott Saturday I tOok down a glider and a light aircraft,

The old baz Is back


----------

